# Rear coilover question



## Hoss 68 (Oct 20, 2021)

I have my 68 resto underway and have the rear suspension and brakes completed . New adjustable coil overs new rear trailing arms I also installed a shock tower cross brace. I plan on a restomod stance for the car. My question is I also have a new pair of 2” lowering springs has anyone ever used a combo of both springs and coil overs .
thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hoss 68 said:


> I have my 68 resto underway and have the rear suspension and brakes completed . New adjustable coil overs new rear trailing arms I also installed a shock tower cross brace. I plan on a restomod stance for the car. My question is I also have a new pair of 2” lowering springs has anyone ever used a combo of both springs and coil overs .
> thanks
> View attachment 151494


I think using the dropped coils would affect the coil overs as the coil overs are to replace the factory coils and be adjustable to tailor your ride feel.

So I would say that no one would use a 2" dropped coil and coil overs - use one or the other.


----------



## Hoss 68 (Oct 20, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> I think using the dropped coils would affect the coil overs as the coil overs are to replace the factory coils and be adjustable to tailor your ride feel.
> 
> So I would say that no one would use a 2" dropped coil and coil overs - use one or the other.


Thank you


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> I think using the dropped coils would affect the coil overs as the coil overs are to replace the factory coils and be adjustable to tailor your ride feel.
> 
> So I would say that no one would use a 2" dropped coil and coil overs - use one or the other.


 I know they dont work well on leaf springs. Evidently the 4 inch shackle extensions were not enough so they put on coil overs. The tires only cleared the wheel opening by an inch.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67ventwindow said:


> I know they dont work well on leaf springs. Evidently the 4 inch shackle extensions were not enough so they put on coil overs. The tires only cleared the wheel opening by an inch.


Have done that in my youth, minus the longer shackles, but more to raise the car level because of weak leaf springs and not having the money back then for replacment leaf springs let alone know then where to even get them - most replacement pars like that came from junkyards, not over the counter or through a mail order catalog like the most familiar to us "JC Whitney."

Also did the coil-over the shocks that got clamped down at the base with a muffler type clamp to keep the car up. LOL


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Speaking of JC Whitney- they closed down the catalog area-(changed the name too)i was bummed as i loved looking through the catalog many moons ago


----------

